# Ipod Perdu : Besoins de moyens de le retrouver



## Black-Girly (1 Juin 2011)

Voila, j'ai un énorme problème. Aujourd'hui, j'ai perdu mon Ipod. J'y tiens beaucoup et je suppose qu'il y a des moyens de le retrouver. J'ai entendu parler d'un site ou il faudrait rentrer le numéro de série de l'Ipod avec nos coordonnées et si quelqu'un le retrouve et qu'il le synchronise sur Itunes, l'adresse IP du lieu ou il a été retrouvé est retrouvée et l'Ipod avec. Fabuleux, certes..
Je n'ai pas mon numéro de série.. Mon Ipod est un cadeau que mes parents m'ont offert a partir de je ne sais quel site.. Je n'ai jamais eu l'emballage d'origine sur lequel figure le numéro de série. Il a été emballé dans un papier bulles avec le minimum d'accessoire. Neuf. Mais je suis dans une impasse. J'aimerais que quelqu'un m'aide. Merci :rose:

PS: Mon Ipod est un Ipod Nano 5G.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2011)

Pour le Nano, il n'existe rien qui permet de le tracer. Seule la gamme iPhone, iPad Touch et iPad ont un système de traçage d'appareil.

Donc, je pense que c'est cuit malheureusement.

Je suis désolé pour toi.


----------



## Black-Girly (4 Juin 2011)

Je me doutais bien qu'un petit appareil comme sa ne pouvais être retrouvé..  L'espoir fais vivre.. Coup de bol mon anniversaire tombe prochainement.. Qui sais, dans un paquet, un nouvel Ipod se cacheras même si c'est du gâchis après en avoir perdu un.. :rose:

Mais l'idée d'un programme permettant de localiser un Ipod paraît possible.. (Ou pas!) Qui sais, peut être Mac le mettras au point..?


----------



## lewoua (8 Septembre 2011)

il ya un moyen pour recuperer les ipod touch? je viens de perdre le mien ce midi.


----------



## Gwen (8 Septembre 2011)

Avais tu activé la localisation ?

Si c'est non, aucune chance de le retrouver à mon avis;


----------



## chacha95 (9 Septembre 2011)

Et quand bien même il était localisé, tu fais comment après ? Tu sautes sur le gars qui l'a retrouvé par terre ?


----------



## tonrain (9 Septembre 2011)

Qui a dit qu'il l'avait trouvé par terre ? C'est marqué nul part, je pense donc au vol mon cher chacha95 !


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2011)

Et puis.Qui ne tente rien n'a rien. Peut être que confronté le voleur rendra l'objet. Cela permet aussi de savoir à quoi s'en tenir avec certains amis.

Il y a toujours une bonne raison pour essayer de retrouver ce genre de larcin.


----------



## GonniX (31 Août 2012)

J'ai moi aussi perdu mon ipod touch... j'ai cherché pas mal de moyens mais sans le numero de serie... Quelqu'un aurait-t-il un moyen de le retrouver?


----------



## alonzo10 (10 Avril 2014)

bjr moi aussi on m'a vole mon itouch 4 mais j'ai mon numero de serie comment le retrouver


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2014)

Seule solution, avoir activé localiser mon iPhone dans iCloud. 

Sinon, aucune chance de retour.

Et encore, il faudrait qu'il se connecte à un réseau WIFI.


----------



## alonzo10 (11 Avril 2014)

je l'avais active mais s'il restaure l'itouch cele va se desactiver ou bien?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2014)

alonzo10 a dit:


> je l'avais active mais s'il restaure l'itouch cele va se desactiver ou bien?



Pas possible sans TES identifiants Apple.


----------

